# All It Takes Is One Good Idea



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*All it takes is one good idea to strike it rich. I've heard that saying since I was a kid.
Then today I saw the photo attached below. That thought ran through by head again.
With the amount of alcohol I see consumed just in "street" parties and sidewalk drinking here, an endless supply of empty bottles are available and this just might be an idea. Not just for the local market of expats, but using local liquor bottles and sell items like this to hotel gift shops around the Philippines. Plus there is a potential export marked for odd items as well. I won't be doing this probably but I see posts here where guys are looking for a way to make enough to live here. This might be just the ticket! *


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I love your enthusiasm, Gene. You do indeed have a big heart.

In this sort of caper I think there needs to be an entrepreneurial spirit already imbedded in the individual in question. Coming here ensures they have a "willingness to give it a go", which is a healthy start, however the financially conservative nature of many of the arrivals may preclude the required attitude to make it work. What they don't tell you is that "One Good Idea" needs to be accompanied by "A Willingness To Completely Cock It Up".

One thing I find is missing in many arrivals is an understanding of their own skills and what they are worth in the Philippines. People who have spent a life laying concrete or working in front desk reception, for example, rarely seem to understand the value they can offer the local community in imparting these skills.

I find far, far, far too many posters ask what they can do as opposed to what they can offer. If more people had the confidence in their own past and skills the community would come them with options, not the other way round.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*making money*



Gene and Viol said:


> *All it takes is one good idea to strike it rich. I've heard that saying since I was a kid.
> Then today I saw the photo attached below. That thought ran through by head again.
> With the amount of alcohol I see consumed just in "street" parties and sidewalk drinking here, an endless supply of empty bottles are available and this just might be an idea. Not just for the local market of expats, but using local liquor bottles and sell items like this to hotel gift shops around the Philippines. Plus there is a potential export marked for odd items as well. I won't be doing this probably but I see posts here where guys are looking for a way to make enough to live here. This might be just the ticket! *



I took welding in High School so I can definitely weld, I thought about making several things for the house, things that don't hold up well here such as dish holders for drying or even sculpting, religious figures are in high demand but way over priced and cheaply or poorly made.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> *All it takes is one good idea to strike it rich. I've heard that saying since I was a kid.
> Then today I saw the photo attached below. That thought ran through by head again.
> With the amount of alcohol I see consumed just in "street" parties and sidewalk drinking here, an endless supply of empty bottles are available and this just might be an idea. Not just for the local market of expats, but using local liquor bottles and sell items like this to hotel gift shops around the Philippines. Plus there is a potential export marked for odd items as well. I won't be doing this probably but I see posts here where guys are looking for a way to make enough to live here. This might be just the ticket! *


*Note: I received a PM from a member and sent a reply about this thread. PM system to not be working and outbound PM disapeared. 

Reply is basically yes. free ads are available on that site. Also, in some places I have seen businesses that recycle the large booze bottles and sell not by number but I think by weight in large bales. Stores like Pier - 1 Imports in the states would grab all a person could make. They usually get a signed contract for 20 to 30 thousand of each item they buy to be slod in their stores.


Gene*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Billfish said:


> I love your enthusiasm, Gene. You do indeed have a big heart.
> 
> In this sort of caper I think there needs to be an entrepreneurial spirit already imbedded in the individual in question. Coming here ensures they have a "willingness to give it a go", which is a healthy start, however the financially conservative nature of many of the arrivals may preclude the required attitude to make it work. What they don't tell you is that "One Good Idea" needs to be accompanied by "A Willingness To Completely Cock It Up".
> 
> ...


Great point.... The family here and neighbors or out in about anywhere will treat a foreigner like he needs his diapers changed, they want to treat us like we can't do anything, I had a guy give me a hard time over not hiring is wife as a maid? They treat also like were full of money and want someone to wait on us hand and foot, I have already experienced this with negative results every single time with the usual issue's here, got tired of this guy bugging me, he was sitting on motorcycle with his buddy and acting as if he was somebody of importance, lol, I just turned around and ignored him and continued with my work on front fence, I didnt' feel the need to address him in any way. 

I went to pick up my son at the school, I got out of my car and the first response from the tricycle drivers was "aba" or what the heck I think is the translation, they just can't believe we can do anything for ourselves but we can, I can, I have several skills and skills are badly needed here and could be a money-maker, I know that reselling things has been a real loser for me, especially food items and something my wife wanted to do, wont' do that anymore.


----------

